# Generators and Transfer Switch



## Firefighter102 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello all, 
New to the site and relatively new to the trade so I hope I'm in the right section...


Can you use a Kohler stand by generator with a generic transfer switch?

I would assume all basic functions operate the same between brands (battery maintainer, auto start, maintaince run etc)

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes you can.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Firefighter102 said:


> Can you use a Kohler stand by generator with a generic transfer switch?


It depends, in some cases yes in others not without some changes and in other cases not at all.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It depends, in some cases yes in others not without some changes and in other cases not at all.


Is there any sort of cross index showing what works vs doesn't?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BryanMD said:


> Is there any sort of cross index showing what works vs doesn't?



I'm a Kohler dealer. What genset are you installing? If it is a RES model it should work. The generator does not care which brand ATS sends the stop/start signal. However the RES controllers are made to compliment the RDT ATS. It is the latest ATS model and you can install remote monitoring when you use it.


----------



## stevebea (Dec 19, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> I'm a Kohler dealer. What genset are you installing? If it is a RES model it should work. The generator does not care which brand ATS sends the stop/start signal. However the RES controllers are made to compliment the RDT ATS. It is the latest ATS model and you can install remote monitoring when you use it.


What's the difference between the RES and the RESL?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

stevebea said:


> What's the difference between the RES and the RESL?




RES is the generator. RESL is the generator AND a RRT model ATS in a package. The RRT switch that comes with the RESL is Kohlers base model switch. The better switch is the RDT.


----------



## jackson26 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes definitely, Kohler is a easy home generator. It helps you to determine the backup power and standby power requirement. It's very simple to use.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

For 2012 the model numbers have changed. The 14kw and 20kw are now RESA and the package with ats is a RESAL. I have the spec sheets on the new load management system if anyone is interested. It allows 6 loads to be shed. It has 4 power relays for management of non essential secondary loads and two relays to control two independent A/C loads. No extra modules to purchase or hook up.


----------



## Kohlertech (Jan 25, 2012)

Be careful with some of the the Cutler Hammer switches to, some of them only feed 240vac to the generators like some of the Briggs and Strattons and others.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2012)

You can make a Generac work with about any switch. Generac is the ho of generator manufactures, they don't care what you do as long as they can make money. By the way how did you guys become a a Kohler dealer? I've looking at picking them up for another line.


----------



## Kohlertech (Jan 25, 2012)

To be a Kohler dealer you have to be signed up by a distributor. I think the distributor in your area would be Fidelity Engineering but i am not sure. They is usually a factory training classes that must be taken in Kohler Wisc. depending on the distributors demands.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kohlertech said:


> To be a Kohler dealer you have to be signed up by a distributor. I think the distributor in your area would be Fidelity Engineering but i am not sure. They is usually a factory training classes that must be taken in Kohler Wisc. depending on the distributors demands.



Our Distributor holds factory training classes in our state.


----------

